# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  "Шестое чувство" животных.

## Irina

*"Шестое чувство" животных: что же спасает их от катастроф?*

Каждый раз после крупных природных катастроф - цунами и землетрясений СМИ пестрят заметками о том, как накануне происшествия начали волноваться домашние животные. В связи с этим много говорится о паранормальном "шестом чувстве", которое позволяет птицам, рыбам и зверям заблаговременно ощущать опасность. Но существует ли оно на самом деле?

Ученые неоднократно пытались привлечь братьев наших меньших к регулярной сейсмологической службе. Особенно много исследований в этом направлении провели японские научные организации, которые изучали чувствительность к землетрясениям и цунами собак, кошек, золотых рыбок и десятков других домашних питомцев. Одно время в Стране восходящего солнца даже существовала мода на содержание животных, которым приписывалось "сейсмическое чутье".

Одним из ставших "каноническим" примеров необычной чувствительности кошек и собак считается опубликованная пять лет назад информация о том, как во время катастрофического цунами в Индийском океане 26 декабря 2004 года, унесшего жизни 230 тысяч человек, не погибло ни одно домашнее животное. Все они за несколько часов до прихода стихии покинули свои пристанища и перебрались в холмистую местность подальше от берега.

Однако самые доскональные исследования не принесли науке никаких знаний о паранормальных способностях представителей животного мира. И сейчас многие ученые уверены, что способность предугадывать стихийные бедствия - это лишь проявление работы обычных органов чувств, которыми животные владеют в совершенстве.

Ни для кого не секрет, что эти органы у птиц и зверей превосходят по своим возможностям человеческий организм. Острота нюха собак давно вошла в поговорки, птицы способны ощущать магнитное поле Земли и перемещаться вдоль его линий, а летучие мыши находят свою жертву по отражению акустического сигнала.

Отдельного внимания заслуживают слоны, способные чувствовать вибрацию и дрожь на огромном расстоянии. Они могут улавливать приближение своих собратьев за несколько километров, отличая по отдаче от шагов самцов, самок и детенышей. И это умение, равно как и многие другие звериные таланты, долгое время не имели научного объяснения, а потому считались экстраординарными и мистическими.

На самом деле, считают ученые, "шестое чувство" - это лишь способность определять вибрации воздуха и изменения атмосферного давление. Она может быть выражена в виде чувствительности осязательной системы или же слуха, поскольку падение и подъем атмосферного давления сопровождаются изменением скорости звука в воздухе, а следовательно и тональности звучания. Особо остро ощущают такие перепады рыбы, поскольку их плавательные способности опираются именно на баланс внутреннего и внешнего давления.

Почувствовав некоторые подозрительные изменения, идущие по одному направлению, животные стремятся начать двигаться в противоположную сторону от них. Для стайных и стадных животных достаточно примера двух-трех наиболее чувствительных особей, чтобы вся популяция сорвалась с места и начала спасаться бегством, подчиняясь инстинктам.

----------


## Irina

> На самом деле, считают ученые, "шестое чувство" - это лишь способность определять вибрации воздуха и изменения атмосферного давление.


Может быть это и так. Нам бы, людям, такие возможности. Скольких бед удалось бы избежать. А вот я думаю, что шестое чувство у животных всё-таки есть. Много лет наблюдаю за своей собакой. До сих пор не могу понять как она чувствует некоторые вещи. Например я знаю, что если она крутится возле двери - через 15 минут домой вернётся муж. Ну не может же она на таком расстоянии чувствовать вибрации авто или ещё какие.

----------


## ПаранойА

У меня котяра начинает с ума сходить, когда дождь начинается. Носится по дому как ненормальный.

----------

